# 93 sentra gage cluster swap



## eads101 (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a 93 sentra XE with no tach and want to change the gage cluster with a tach. I have the cluster with the tach but the wiring set up is different. has anyone swaped this out before. was it hard and how much rewiring was done.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

eads101 said:


> I have a 93 sentra XE with no tach and want to change the gage cluster with a tach. I have the cluster with the tach but the wiring set up is different. has anyone swaped this out before. was it hard and how much rewiring was done.


I wrote this up just for people like you.  If you have any questions feel free to pm or e-mail me. I can also tell you where to find the tach wire if you don't want to tap into the wire right at the ECU.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b13cluster/


----------



## eads101 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Swap completed, need info on tach wire*

I completed the swap with great success, but I would like to know where the tach wire is hidden. I was going to tap to it from the ECU. The info would be helpfull. Thank you.




toolapcfan said:


> I wrote this up just for people like you.  If you have any questions feel free to pm or e-mail me. I can also tell you where to find the tach wire if you don't want to tap into the wire right at the ECU.
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b13cluster/


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It's in this harness:


----------

